# IBEW Local 103



## Teamchevy#USA (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello,
I am new to this forum and was wondering if I can get some advice from anyone who wishes to reply. I am a 3rd year electrical apprentice with experience in residential/commercial new/old work electrical wiring. I have enjoyed the trade so far, and love to learn new things everyday.
But ever since I graduated high school it has always been my dream to be apart of the IBEW local 103(Boston). They have a great reputation in this area, and provided a great career to there members.
Since I graduated, I have applied every year since, and have been unsuccessful. (I have applied three times) I am starting to lose hope, and am getting really frustrated. I am the type of apprentice that is proud of what I do, and I am trying to better my career and myself. 
To get to the point I am just reaching out to get some advice from any IBEW member out there. Is there another way of getting in? Do I need to know someone to get in? Are they only looking for Green Guys? 
I just need some help/ information, because I really want to be apart of this union, but it seems like the doors aren't opening for me. 
Any help Would be great.
Thank You


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! 

What does your resume look like? Have any certifications relating to the trade? Have someone that knows you critique you and see what they think could have kept you out.


----------



## Teamchevy#USA (Nov 26, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> What does your resume look like? Have any certifications relating to the trade? Have someone that knows you critique you and see what they think could have kept you out.


Hey, I worked with a contractor for a 1.5 doing a variety of everything, old/ new work residential, old/ new work commercial. I have done restaurants, high end homes, custom homes, and a lot of service work with this contractor.
My current job is the same type of work, but I am on bigger commercial jobs. I do a lot of office fit ups and pipe work. Do some multi family homes, and a lot of whole house rewires. I also do a lot of knob and tube removal. 
I feel like I have a good variety of experience so far. I am just trying to better my career. I want to be on the big union jobs. 
Thank you


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Teamchevy#USA said:


> Hey, I worked with a contractor for a 1.5 doing a variety of everything, old/ new work residential, old/ new work commercial. I have done restaurants, high end homes, custom homes, and a lot of service work with this contractor.
> My current job is the same type of work, but I am on bigger commercial jobs. I do a lot of office fit ups and pipe work. Do some multi family homes, and a lot of whole house rewires. I also do a lot of knob and tube removal.
> I feel like I have a good variety of experience so far. I am just trying to better my career. I want to be on the big union jobs.
> Thank you


Do you work for a company that the local has issues with?


----------



## Teamchevy#USA (Nov 26, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Teamchevy#USA said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I worked with a contractor for a 1.5 doing a variety of everything, old/ new work residential, old/ new work commercial. I have done restaurants, high end homes, custom homes, and a lot of service work with this contractor.
> ...


I'm honesty not sure. Do you think the companies I have worked for/ am working for look bad on my union application. The guys I work/ my bosses have never had anything to do with the union


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Teamchevy#USA said:


> I'm honesty not sure. Do you think the companies I have worked for/ am working for look bad on my union application. The guys I work/ my bosses have never had anything to do with the union


If you have applied three times and never had more happen than turing in an app, I'd be looking at what is up. Ask around and see if any local ECs are going to become signatory to the union and see if you can get hired and come in that way.


----------



## Teamchevy#USA (Nov 26, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Teamchevy#USA said:
> 
> 
> > I'm honesty not sure. Do you think the companies I have worked for/ am working for look bad on my union application. The guys I work/ my bosses have never had anything to do with the union
> ...


Yeah I though about starting to call the union contractors them self to get advice or possible try to get hired through them. But I appreciate the help and advice. 
Thanks


----------



## CalmOperator (Oct 29, 2016)

You have three years already. Have you spoken with Boston's apprenticeship director? I would advise you start there. Hopping on with probable signatory ec would not be what I would do. Many more avenues of approach than that. Talk to the director, drop in at the hall and introduce yourself to the ba and ask to speak with an organizer. 
That is my two cents. Good luck.


----------

